# Slow worm feeding.



## mark5008 (Jun 19, 2010)

I just got a slow worm from the garden and thought it would make a nice addition to my snake collection (i know its a lizard). I have been searching round for care sheets, but they have only stated the obvious, what i need to know is how often i feed him? is it once a week like a snake, or once a day like most lizards? + is just a pure slug and worm diet ok, or should i mix it up with beatles and snails?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

mark5008 said:


> I just got a slow worm from the garden and thought it would make a nice addition to my snake collection (i know its a lizard). I have been searching round for care sheets, but they have only stated the obvious, what i need to know is how often i feed him? is it once a week like a snake, or once a day like most lizards? + is just a pure slug and worm diet ok, or should i mix it up with beatles and snails?


once per day- they are, after all, lizards. slugs & worms are the main diet.


----------



## mark5008 (Jun 19, 2010)

ok, thanks  BTW is that one slug or worm a day? bearing in mind my slow worm is pretty small, looks as if he isnt much more then a month old...


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

mark5008 said:


> ok, thanks  BTW is that one slug or worm a day? bearing in mind my slow worm is pretty small, looks as if he isnt much more then a month old...


as many as it will eat, like with crix for other lizards.


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

Their main diet is worms and slugs, particularly those small grey ones that eat our plants! It will probably not eat for a while. They like it damp, burrow a lot but do like to do a bit of basking early in the day, or late afternoon, so don't keep it with your snake. Do you know if it is a male or female? You could keep it for a while to learn about it, then I suggest you let it go because they do need to hibernate outdoors. They are not easy to keep and feed like snakes.


----------



## mark5008 (Jun 19, 2010)

jeweled lady said:


> Their main diet is worms and slugs, particularly those small grey ones that eat our plants! It will probably not eat for a while. They like it damp, burrow a lot but do like to do a bit of basking early in the day, or late afternoon, so don't keep it with your snake. Do you know if it is a male or female? You could keep it for a while to learn about it, then I suggest you let it go because they do need to hibernate outdoors. They are not easy to keep and feed like snakes.


Oh ok, i think i will let him go in the late summer? would that be a good time to let him go back? Do you know a good humidity % that i should keep him at? Yes, it is a male, due to it being very light in colour, though i am not certain because it is very young. I have him in a seperate enclosure, as i have with all my snakes, and he is not in the snake room because i keep that at around 70 F. His enclosure is 17-20 C. thanks.


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Really, you should be letting him/her go now as they are protected species and are not really meant to be caught. You can keep 3rd generation captive bred but it is proving it that they are captive bred that is the problem.

If i was you, i would release him/er asap because if somebody let the authorities know you are keeping it, you could be in a heap of trouble.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> Really, you should be letting him/her go now as they are protected species and are not really meant to be caught. You can keep 3rd generation captive bred but it is proving it that they are captive bred that is the problem.
> 
> If i was you, i would release him/er asap because if somebody let the authorities know you are keeping it, you could be in a heap of trouble.


You are not forbidden by law to take slow worms from the wild to keep them.
You are forbidden to sell, trade, harm or kill them, but that's it.

Small neonates will need very small prey items - the smallest little grey slugs you can find, for example.

At a young age you wouldn't be able to tell gender - babies have dark bellies like females do (instead of the lighter belly typical to males), and females can be anything from silver on top to dark chocolate-copper brown.


----------



## mark5008 (Jun 19, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> You are not forbidden by law to take slow worms from the wild to keep them.
> You are forbidden to sell, trade, harm or kill them, but that's it.
> 
> Small neonates will need very small prey items - the smallest little grey slugs you can find, for example.
> ...


 
Oh, ok so it could be either male or female then. I will find out as time goes on. yes, i take it i should feed him anything that is slightly smaller than the width of his head, or are they like snakes and can take up to twice the size of his head, thanks for the help btw.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

mark5008 said:


> Oh, ok so it could be either male or female then. I will find out as time goes on. yes, i take it i should feed him anything that is slightly smaller than the width of his head, or are they like snakes and can take up to twice the size of his head, thanks for the help btw.


Feed him like a lizard, not like a snake - they don't have the hinged, expanding jaw bones like a snake.


----------



## mark5008 (Jun 19, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> Feed him like a lizard, not like a snake - they don't have the hinged, expanding jaw bones like a snake.


 I have plenty slugs of all sizes in my garden so i'm sure i will be able to find him a perfect meal. Thanks for all your help mate


----------



## .:KayLee:. (Aug 23, 2008)

These were one of my first ever pets. When I was little my dad brought one home for me (he used to work on stations and before cutting grass etc, he'd check for them - otherwise a messy and painful mistake.) I kept mine in a large, flat RUB on soil and fed it worms and slugs - as stated before. I remember my dad cutting out a chunk of grass from outside and we put that in too - she went in there straight away and gave birth to three babies! 

They're really lovely animals.


----------



## mark5008 (Jun 19, 2010)

.:KayLee:. said:


> These were one of my first ever pets. When I was little my dad brought one home for me (he used to work on stations and before cutting grass etc, he'd check for them - otherwise a messy and painful mistake.) I kept mine in a large, flat RUB on soil and fed it worms and slugs - as stated before. I remember my dad cutting out a chunk of grass from outside and we put that in too - she went in there straight away and gave birth to three babies!
> 
> They're really lovely animals.


Oh wow! yes they really are something arnt they!! I find it so freaky that they blink!!! Btw, i have him on some snady soil, and i just put a few plump worms in with him but they started to burrow... will he still seek them out under the earth??? he also has a couple nice black slugs in with him... whatta feast!!


----------



## .:KayLee:. (Aug 23, 2008)

mark5008 said:


> Oh wow! yes they really are something arnt they!! I find it so freaky that they blink!!! Btw, i have him on some snady soil, and i just put a few plump worms in with him but they started to burrow... will he still seek them out under the earth??? he also has a couple nice black slugs in with him... whatta feast!!


I find it really cute, actually, but you're used to snakes so not surprising. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
If you can, Id try get a chunk of grass in there too, they really seem to enjoy it. And yes, mine found the worms and they were under the earth. :2thumb:


----------



## PaleRider (Sep 5, 2009)

*Seriously...*

Are you deliberately ignoring the preceding information regarding the legality of keeping one of these lizards?

The fact that you pulled it out of your garden has no bearing on the fact that you are breaking the law in keeping it, even for a short while, and you will find yourself in a whole lot of hot water if you do not release it pronto.

You have been warned.


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

i love slow







worms i found one the other day in the woods


----------



## Jon Swan (Feb 4, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't take one from my Garden and put it in a viv - you're decreasing it's quaility of life for your own gain.

It's got nowt to do with it breaking the law (i'm not sure if it's against the law or not to be honest). The Gestapo aint going to come knocking even if some people have said the authorities will come to break down your door.

Now I know you will say _"what's the difference between keeping this and your beardie?"_

The difference is my beardie/uro etc... are captive born - they know no different!

Put the fella back!


----------



## PaleRider (Sep 5, 2009)

It's got everything to do with breaking the law.



Jon Swan said:


> Now I know you will say _"what's the difference between keeping this and your beardie?"_
> 
> The difference is my beardie/uro etc... are captive born - they know no different!


The difference is that it is currently legal for you to keep your beardie. It is not currently legal to remove any of our 3 native lizards from the wild and transfer them into captivity.

The laws which are put in place to protect our native wildlife are rigorously enforced, and rightly so.

It is surprising, on a forum which purports to promote the well-being of herps, that people are prepared to overlook these protective measures for their own titillation.



> Put the fella back!


Quite right.


----------



## Jon Swan (Feb 4, 2010)

Well i've put a case forward for both schools of thought.

I wouldn't take one from the wild for my own gain as I don't feel it's morally right in terms of the lizards well being. For me the fact that it's illegal is secondary and doesn't come into my thinking. I'm thinking on a very basic level of the lizards needs.

That's my opinion.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

PaleRider said:


> It's got everything to do with breaking the law.
> 
> The difference is that it is currently legal for you to keep your beardie. It is not currently legal to remove any of our 3 native lizards from the wild and transfer them into captivity.
> 
> ...


As has been stated, it isn't even illegal to take them from the wild aslong as you're not harming or intending to sell unless you sell babies from gen 2 onwards so stop going on about it's illegal when it isn't.


----------



## PaleRider (Sep 5, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> As has been stated, it isn't even illegal to take them from the wild aslong as you're not harming or intending to sell...


You are, of course, quite correct. I had it fixed in my mind that there had been a further amendment to the C&WA in the 20 odd years since the last one. A quick check, as I should have done in the first place, reveals that there has not. I thought everything was getting an "upgrade" to the same status as the sand lizard, but clearly that got shelved, or maybe I imagined it.
Apologies for talking bollocks, but I still think that release is the only reasonable course of action.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

PaleRider said:


> Are you deliberately ignoring the preceding information regarding the legality of keeping one of these lizards?
> 
> The fact that you pulled it out of your garden has no bearing on the fact that you are breaking the law in keeping it, even for a short while, and you will find yourself in a whole lot of hot water if you do not release it pronto.
> 
> You have been warned.


It is COMPLETELY legal to "collect" and "keep" slow worms as long as you have permission from the landowner (and presumably the original poster has given himself permission to pick a slow worm up in his _own _garden). 

There is no law being broken in keeping it.
There is no law being broken in picking it up.

The Wildlife and Countryside Act 1983 only pertains to slow worms in respect of selling, trading, harming or killing them - and does NOT make possession illegal.


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Nothing like a native species threat to generate a huge amount of BS!

The only (non-BS) that I would add is that it's perfectly possible to care for all of a slow-worm's need in captivity; they have no concept of freedom of the wild, so will not miss it in the way that you or I would if we were held captive.


----------



## .:KayLee:. (Aug 23, 2008)

I understand where people come from when saying 'it wasn't captive bred, so it should stay free', BUT if you can care for all of its needs and keep it in a similar environment to which it came from, then I see no problem.

You could also be doing it a favour really, it will have constant access to food, avoid harsh winters etc - giving it a longer lifespan.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I want one


----------



## Jon Swan (Feb 4, 2010)

Well I have my own opinion - whether you rudely call that bull or not is up to you.

I wouldn't take a wild animal straight from its natural environment and cage it up, whether I could care for its needs or not. 

I don't agree with the people who have jumped on their soap box and said that the police will come knocking because you have one slow worm.

However my opinion is that they should be left alone. If that's bull then so be it!


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

PaleRider said:


> It's got everything to do with breaking the law.
> 
> The difference is that it is currently legal for you to keep your beardie. It is not currently legal to remove any of our 3 native lizards from the wild and transfer them into captivity.
> 
> ...


I am sorry but you are not correct, as the other guy said. It's only illegal to sell them etc. not to keep them. Sand Lizards are the only ones you must not keep and in newts the Great Crested.

There is nothing wrong in keeping the creature for a while to study and then releasing it. All us old Herpers did this when we were young, this is how we became Herpetologists.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

to the people saying release is best...well yes to a point i agree, but then if everyone thought like this there would be no reptile hobby at all...IF its needs are catered for, and if it adjusts well to captivity etc then i see no real harm in keeping it...in fact personaly i think it would be good to see some breeders of native reptiles, it could well ensure a long future for our native reptiles, and if eventualy they became available as 3rd generation CB and then available for sale it would IMO make people think twice about keeping WC ones...more info could be gathered on them also, and it could well actualy end up being a good thing for the future! i have often thought about getting a nice group of slow worms and grass snakes and having a go at breeding them etc...and if i didnt already have a large number of non native herps to tend to i would most likely go ahead and do it.


----------



## PaleRider (Sep 5, 2009)

jeweled lady said:


> I am sorry but you are not correct.


Thank you, once again. I already acknowledged that I made an error on the level of protection of the slow worm.

Just one more drip in the raging torrent of misinformation that is RFUK.


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Jon Swan said:


> Well I have my own opinion - whether you rudely call that bull or not is up to you.
> 
> I wouldn't take a wild animal straight from its natural environment and cage it up, whether I could care for its needs or not.
> 
> ...


I was referring to the assertions that it's illegal to catch and keep these things and that you can only trade 3rd etc generation, rather than to views on whether it's ethical to do so. Perhaps I should have made that clear, but it's interesting that you chose to take a generalised comment so personally.


----------



## mark5008 (Jun 19, 2010)

Honestly guys i see where you are coming from! but you are talking about a lizard here! When you say CB ones know no better, thats complete BS! if you get a CB corn snake from england, and put it in the woods in USA carolina it will fit right back in. This is because they are born with the knowlage of how to survive in the wild. Every CB snake is at heart a wild snake. The only thing i am doing is keeping him well fed, healthy and happy. There is a reason reptiles in all live a hell of a lot longer in captivity then in the wild. 

I was hoping to buy a mate for him/her when it grows up and release the babies in to the wild, i would love to hear peoples view on this idea. (is it a good idea, bad idea, and why? you get the drill  )


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

mark5008 said:


> I was hoping to buy a mate for him/her


Almost impossible.


----------



## mark5008 (Jun 19, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> Almost impossible.


 
Would you like to tell me why?? is it the fact that they are so rare to buy? I'm sure i can find a mate for him, just rather buy one then drag another out of the wild... Thanks.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

mark5008 said:


> Would you like to tell me why?? is it the fact that they are so rare to buy? I'm sure i can find a mate for him, just rather buy one then drag another out of the wild... Thanks.


Anything you can buy won't likely be a native UK slow worm - the only ones you're likely to see in UK pet shops are EU-origin animals, and the last time I saw slowies in a pet shop was six or seven years ago.

Because the Wildlife and Countryside Act 1983 makes it illegal to sell or trade wild-caught individuals (without a licence that is almost never issued), and it's difficult to prove you're actually selling captive-bred animals, most of the folk who might be breeding them don't sell them... and there are fewer people breeding them than one might hope.

I would also be EXTREMELY wary of anyone selling them at "coming out of hibernation" time ... because chances are they're wild caught animals that are being sold illegally.


----------



## PaleRider (Sep 5, 2009)

mark5008 said:


> Would you like to tell me why?? is it the fact that they are so rare to buy? I'm sure i can find a mate for him, just rather buy one then drag another out of the wild... Thanks.


It is almost impossible to find UK origin slow worms for sale, and harder still to find ones with demonstrable lineage.

Regardless of what is claimed by sellers, almost all will be from the continent, and I think I am correct in saying (think!)  that releasing non native stock into the wild in the UK is as massive a no-no as the one that I incorrectly thought catching one in the first place was (if that makes sense).:lol2:


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

mark5008 said:


> I was hoping to buy a mate for him/her when it grows up and release the babies in to the wild, i would love to hear peoples view on this idea. (is it a good idea, bad idea, and why? you get the drill  )


You'ld be better off catching one locally and putting them together when sexually mature (the slow-worms that is, not you). I've done this with adults and then released their babies, and also hung on to young for a few years to watch how they grow etc.


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes to find another one in your garden would probably be best. There are people in UK who breed British reps and amphibs. but not many breed slow Worms. Why not set up an outdoor vivaria. It would give your beast a more natural invironment.

I can understand your keenness, we could do with more people interested in studying European herps.


----------



## mark5008 (Jun 19, 2010)

Okay, thanks guys! I'm obviously going to catch a mate, lucky for me i have plenty in my garden so it shouldn't be too hard! Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

just a note to people that say he should let it go, all our reptiles started of as wild caught and where then cb and sold so him catching a couple of slow worms and breeding them is no different and he will be letting the babies go or maby keeping the odd one for his collection


----------



## mark5008 (Jun 19, 2010)

123dragon said:


> just a note to people that say he should let it go, all our reptiles started of as wild caught and where then cb and sold so him catching a couple of slow worms and breeding them is no different and he will be letting the babies go or maby keeping the odd one for his collection


 
Thankyou  glad someone understands


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

mark5008 said:


> Thankyou  glad someone understands


no problem lol, i would love to have one but im not aloud


----------



## Night Spider (May 9, 2021)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> Really, you should be letting him/her go now as they are protected species and are not really meant to be caught. You can keep 3rd generation captive bred but it is proving it that they are captive bred that is the problem.
> 
> If i was you, i would release him/er asap because if somebody let the authorities know you are keeping it, you could be in a heap of trouble.


As far as I'm aware, a the legislation surrounding their protected status is based on loss of habitat, and also in the wild they live on average 20 -30 years but in captivity have been recorded to live up to 54 years. Its called the wild for a reason.

Humans tho are responsible for the loss of habitat and decline in numbers and the protection status of the protection is actually Against The Killing of them harming of them or selling of them, it has nothing to do with the rescuing of them, no where in the legislation does it say that you are not allowed to catch one and take it as a pet.

I think if humans owe the slow worm a duty of care are responsible for removing their habitats than humans are also responsible for providing them and new one.

Stop me away I'm wrong but when I quote legislation it is because I have actually looked it up instead of taking it as rumour and hearsay but by all means look up the yourself it's not illegal or unlawful to take one as a pet, has there been any evidence to prove the taking one in as a pet has ever done it harm.

As a pet they are protected from predators and the slower himself the Latin name basically means fragile snake because they have many Predators they are not venomous they would rather lose their tail than fight back.

So no I do not see how taking one in as an orphan could ever be construed as wrong and honestly to tell this person that he should just let it go right now because you believe some piece of legislation that you have not even read this is just pure arrogance you could have at least said to the lad that you are not sure on the law and that he should go check it out before he decides what he's going to do as opposed to you quoting a law that does not exist.


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Night Spider said:


> As far as I'm aware, a the legislation surrounding their protected status is based on loss of habitat, and also in the wild they live on average 20 -30 years but in captivity have been recorded to live up to 54 years. Its called the wild for a reason.
> 
> Humans tho are responsible for the loss of habitat and decline in numbers and the protection status of the protection is actually Against The Killing of them harming of them or selling of them, it has nothing to do with the rescuing of them, no where in the legislation does it say that you are not allowed to catch one and take it as a pet.
> 
> ...


This is 10 years old! 
Please check dates before commenting on threads! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Allthough this is an old thread the information could still be relevant, especially any new information on the law on keeping these.


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

123dragon said:


> no problem lol, i would love to have one but im not aloud


; Hi, if you`re still around I hear you allowed and clear!


----------

